# Drivers who sabotage riders ratings.. I see you!!! Hi!!!



## Londoner2017

Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


----------



## Laino

Can you post a proof of deletion of your account?


----------



## ubergirl182

I have never lower rated a passenger due to not tipping in fact most pax do not tip us all at. I can give a perfect ride and still be lied about and rated low due to your bad mood. You do know that uber keeps 40% of the fare so your driver isn't making much. you might pay 10 bucks for the ride and we are lucky to see 6 of it. We have to pay for our own gas and maintenance of the car. I don't think its fair that they rate you lower for not tipping but I am sure the driver doesn't feel its fair that they aren't paid a living wage.


----------



## dirtylee

Bye Felicia!!!


----------



## Mr. Wakko

Sometimes, couple bucks mean nothing to your monthly budget. For us, when we see even the minimum, it's like the gates of the heaven just opened.
It's not about the tip amount, it's about a goal achievement.
I'm glad that you will delete because the last thing we need it's a spoiled brat like yourself. 
Funny how you consider yourself the person who help us to put food on our table. We are the ones that put our lives at risk every single day, we are the ones that need to deal with traffic, bikers and your safety.
For that reasons and others, I wish you good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## brianboru

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


Good bye. Don't let the door................


----------



## Londoner2017

Yep, the answers above jus confirmed what I knew already.. You're all bitter and resentful that you drive for Uber and are taking it out on the customers!!! Haha!! No wonder y'all ended up where you did.. See ya... Wouldn't wanna be ya!!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Londoner2017 said:


> ...*Haha!! No wonder y'all ended up where you did.. See ya... Wouldn't wanna be ya!!!*


Sounds like THIS ^^^ is why you are being 1 starred. You think you are SO above and better than a lowly uber driver.
I have only down-starred pax that treat me like a servant. Pax not tipping is never a factor.
I am providing a service, but I am NOT your servant.


----------



## A T

Londoner2017 said:


> Yep, the answers above jus confirmed what I knew already.. You're all bitter and resentful that you drive for Uber and are taking it out on the customers!!! Haha!! No wonder y'all ended up where you did.. See ya... Wouldn't wanna be ya!!!


Bye Felica! Troll.


----------



## Trafficat

Londoner2017 said:


> I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


I pretty much give everyone 5 stars regardless of tip or not.

But I kind of resent how people think I made bad life choices just because I'm a driver. Although no education is necessary, a lot of drivers these days have college degrees. We all passed background checks. There are a lot of people who made choices so bad they can't even be a driver.


----------



## brianboru

Londoner2017 said:


> See ya... Wouldn't wanna be ya!!!


Yes we could wind up like you, thinking £250 for basic transportation over 2 months is a fortune. 



Londoner2017 said:


> This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber,..


----------



## empresstabitha

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


If you're deleting your acvount how will you 1 star drivers. Seems the drivers won this one.


----------



## Laino

We are really happy that your foot is getting better. Now you can jog on.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


I do the same thing with regards to returning one star ratings if my rating goes down.


----------



## unPat

Just take the tube like the millions of others. Stop complaining here.

I understand you retaliate for 1 stars but you should have done a little research. A couple of 1 stars is a like a death sentence for you because your ratings will never go up. But a good hard working drivers can wash off his bad ratings after a while.


----------



## Uberfunitis

unPat said:


> Just take the tube like the millions of others. Stop complaining here.
> 
> I understand you retaliate for 1 stars but you should have done a little research. A couple of 1 stars is a like a death sentence for you because your ratings will never go up. But a good hard working drivers can wash off his bad ratings after a while.


Ratings mean nothing for passengers in my market. There are ants falling over each other for each and every trip.


----------



## DocT

You are willing to mess with a driver's possible only income by having them deactivated? I doubt you received many 1-stars, if at all. Your average rating seems to be a mix of 4* and 5*s. If you DID receive a 1*, your rating would have dramatically plummeted.

It IS unfair for drivers in London to low-rate you because of the lack of tip. I don't down rate due to no tips.

Glad to hear your foot/ankle is healing. Best wishes to you and public transportation.


----------



## JimKE

I have to say that *there is something going on with London drivers! *

We get a lot of British tourists here in Miami, and in recent months I've had numerous British riders and they ALL had terribly-low ratings. I'm talking barely above 4.0, one of them was 3.6 and I picked her up just to see what a 3.6 looked like!

Every one of those British riders got -- and totally deserved -- 5 stars from me. Every one of them were great -- friendly, gracious, a pleasure to have in my car. Not one of them were the kind of pax where you would say, "Okay...I can see how they could be trouble at 3 AM."

I'm thinking London drivers must rate incredibly low. If it was an isolated thing, I wouldn't think that, but it's been every single English rider I've had for months, with the exception of one well-known model/actress.


----------



## ratethis

dirtylee said:


> Bye Felicia!!!


Hahaha... oh wait I think I hear your train whistle blowing...


----------



## unPat

JimKE said:


> I have to say that *there is something going on with London drivers! *
> 
> We get a lot of British tourists here in Miami, and in recent months I've had numerous British riders and they ALL had terribly-low ratings. I'm talking barely above 4.0, one of them was 3.6 and I picked her up just to see what a 3.6 looked like!
> 
> Every one of those British riders got -- and totally deserved -- 5 stars from me. Every one of them were great -- friendly, gracious, a pleasure to have in my car. Not one of them were the kind of pax where you would say, "Okay...I can see how they could be trouble at 3 AM."
> 
> I'm thinking London drivers must rate incredibly low. If it was an isolated thing, I wouldn't think that, but it's been every single English rider I've had for months, with the exception of one well-known model/actress.


The tourists start with a 5.0 ratings. Their ratings from home stays at home. It's the miami drivers and not London drivers.


----------



## Kevin4163

Londoner2017 said:


> ...I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey...


Well that's probably why most of your drivers are giving you five stars.

Are you at the pickup location, ready to go when the driver arrives or do you make him/her wait? Do you mark the pickup location properly or do you have to contact the driver to let him/her know where you're actually at?

I do think Uber should require that additional information be provided when a pax or driver gives the other a bad rating so each has an idea of why and can decide for themselves if changes are warranted.

Why do you even worry about your rating? Do you really care that much about what others think of you? I've never heard of a pax being deactivated due to a low rating. At worst, you'll have to wait a couple of extra minutes to get a ride because the closest driver is declining the ride request due to your rating.


----------



## JimKE

unPat said:


> The tourists start with a 5.0 ratings. Their ratings from home stays at home. It's the miami drivers and not London drivers.


No they don't; that's silly. Who told you that?

The only way that would happen would be if the person opened a new account -- which some may do because of currency or cell phone issues. But none of the ones I was talking about did that. Most of them were actually business travelers and have used Uber all over the world for years.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


I normally do not comment on riders posts. However I will say this about your post.....it appears that you have issues that are unrelated to your uber rating. Is there something going on in your life, other than your uber stars that is troubling you? A broken relationship? The loss of a family member or pet? Truly your level of anger transcends a few stars here and there. I wish uou the best.


----------



## A T

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I normally do not comment on riders posts. However I will say this about your post.....it appears that you have issues that are unrelated to your uber rating. Is there something going on in your life, other than your uber stars, that is troubling you? A broken relationship? The loss of a family member or pet? A change in medications? Truly you level of anger transcends a few stars here and there.


The bloody tube is on strike?


----------



## upyouruber

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


In YOUR eyes, and YOUR eyes only, your a 5 star PAX. However ratngs don't lie, only major C___S like you do!


----------



## george manousaridis

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


You make valid points,but to stoop to your levels on drivers that do the right thing and rate correctly then you should say good bye.I will inform you i never rate any paxs a 1 for no reasons.But always remember that its not a perfect world.I get a 1 star and a complaint tonight from a pathetic paxs who has lied through their teeth,because my ratings and rider comments are good,just jealousy and extortion from low rate pax .


----------



## Telsa34

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


Guess what, you can retaliate all you want but a driver can recover from a one-star much easier than you can, and watch your rating all you want, once it gets down low enough, nobody's going to pick you up then how much you going to spend. Hmmmmmmm I'd be tipping the drivers and kiss there [email protected]#$_& you could be walking.


----------



## Signal Twenty

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


I hope you break your other foot.


----------



## george manousaridis

Signal Twenty said:


> I hope you break your other foot.


Not nice to say that.


----------



## brianboru

george manousaridis said:


> Not nice to say that.


I hope she only sprains it....they take longer to heal.


----------



## george manousaridis

brianboru said:


> I hope she only sprains it....they take longer to heal.


I understand the frustration on us drivers,but we good drivers don't have to stoop to their levels.Why do they use Uber then?because it's cheap and they can extortion us drivers,yes I understand but I won't stoop to this paxs levels,makes me as bad them.anyway I rate accordingly and if paxs rate me down so be it.I know what I do,don't worry about this and just move on.



Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


Maybe this is lilcindy lol at large,at it again


----------



## Grand Master B

get this, that clown said she would tip for excellent service. i'm assuming she meant X (econo ride) since spending 250 english pound was hard to swallow. sucka, define excellence. probably some made up, impossible standard so she don't have to tip.


----------



## Signal Twenty

george manousaridis said:


> Not nice to say that.


You're right, it's not nice. And I'm not nice.


----------



## george manousaridis

Signal Twenty said:


> You're right, it's not nice. And I'm not nice.


You can be who you wish,but malice and grudges against anyone is not nice.But its fine by me you are who you are.


----------



## A T

Signal Twenty said:


> You're right, it's not nice. And I'm not nice.


5 star comment of the day!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Signal Twenty said:


> I hope you break your other foot.


as do I



Londoner2017 said:


> , AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN......


We do. Bring it!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Signal Twenty said:


> You're right, it's not nice. And I'm not nice.


Tsk tsk. And here I thought you were a real sweety!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Londoner2017 said:


> *Drivers who sabotage riders ratings.. I see you!!! Hi!!!*


----------



## Leonard818

£250 is fortune for you. Ugh. 

How much do you make a month??


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

i really hate that we got to expend energy to play this silly ratings game with the pax. unnecessary stress, imo. i use to take it personally, before i knew any better. Now i just do my job right and try to be consistent. Current Recipe: Budget/strategize max income for min time, give rides, try and enjoy, try and enjoy, try to take 1-2 days off, repeat.


----------



## Nick781

You are right BUT you should still tip. If you tip a waitress, server, pizza delivery guy you SHOULD TIP YOUR DRIVER. They are using THEIR VEHICLES which they have to put gas and fix issues which costs more for the driver.


----------



## Johnny Driver

5 stars to all except to those who physically or verbally are abusive to me or my vehicle and who waste more than 10 minutes of my time with a stop without a tip.



JimKE said:


> I have to say that *there is something going on with London drivers!*
> 
> I'm thinking London drivers must rate incredibly low. If it was an isolated thing, I wouldn't think that, but it's been every single English rider I've had for months, with the exception of one well-known model/actress.


Maybe the drivers are trying to make the pax look bad so others won't give them a ride and they will have more business for themselves.


----------



## stephan

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


Uber lower the fees from $3 /miles to $1.29/ mile ,so I guess you have to tip a dollar or two ( if you afford it off course ) .an other reason could someone's stick you with 1 stars because they thought you did gave him one star . Take it easy and do not take it personally , many timed some pax told me man you funny nice .... I will give you 5 stars, my answer was all the time tip me or give 5$ and stick me with one star who cares :0 ) and I'm driving for 2 years just part time after prices dropped so low .I pick up any pax high or low rating won't say you are nice or not .


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


I'm fairly certain you'd get 1-star ratings even if you tipped.


----------



## Spotscat

Did she say "sabotage"?

OMG, this calls for a song!


----------



## Monkchoi

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sounds like THIS ^^^ is why you are being 1 starred. You think you are SO above and better than a lowly uber driver.
> I have only down-starred pax that treat me like a servant. Pax not tipping is never a factor.
> I am providing a service, but I am NOT your servant.


I get my fair share of pax that can't thank me enough for picking them up late at night/taking short trips despite the fact that I drove further for the trip request. They are appreciative and courteous and it's a good feeling and sometimes I get compensated.
On the flip side, if I am treated like a servant, then I will lower their rating. It's not always about the tip for me as much as the dignity and principle.
For the riders out there. Keep in mind that when you get your receipt, deduct 30% to 40% and that is what us drivers receive. Also, deduct the gas and maintenance and depreciation of our own car. Also the high risk for driving. Higher when it's during twilight hours and night. Sometimes we need to step back and think of how the other half lives and maybe we could refrain from the negative feedback. Let's not kid ourselves here. Uber is the cheaper alternative mode of transportation. Otherwise, we'd still be hailing down a cabbie. Uber didn't make it cheaper for riders while making drivers rich.


----------



## NHDriver

If she only knew of the riders that sabotage the drivers to get a free ride because they don't want to pay surge pricing and put the driver at risk of being deactivated. Felicia, 1 star rating a rider for not tipping is unfair. However, drive for one day and your outlook on drivers will change.


----------



## Julescase

Londoner2017 said:


> Yep, the answers above jus confirmed what I knew already.. You're all bitter and resentful that you drive for Uber and are taking it out on the customers!!! Haha!! No wonder y'all ended up where you did.. See ya... Wouldn't wanna be ya!!!


Great attitude.....Hmmm, I wonder why your rating sucks? It's very mature to call people out for working hard, for busting their butts to earn money to support themselves. Yes, I'm repulsive: I work two jobs to make sure I can always pay my bills, my mortgage, various medical bills, and to treat myself occasionally. Working hard? It's disgusting! I'm a *total* loser - a bottom-feeder (aka a functional, mature adult) with whom you should never be forced to associate.

I can see why you "wouldn't wanna" be me, my hard-working, goal-oriented ways are really gross. Now, go back to mommy's and daddy's basement and continue suckling from their teet until you hit 40. THAT is a totally respectable look; you deserve all the props you're giving yourself. You wouldn't want to actually live as an adult, it's just a bad decision all-around.



Monkchoi said:


> I get my fair share of pax that can't thank me enough for picking them up late at night/taking short trips despite the fact that I drove further for the trip request. They are appreciative and courteous and it's a good feeling and sometimes I get compensated.
> On the flip side, if I am treated like a servant, then I will lower their rating. It's not always about the tip for me as much as the dignity and principle.
> For the riders out there. Keep in mind that when you get your receipt, deduct 30% to 40% and that is what us drivers receive. Also, deduct the gas and maintenance and depreciation of our own car. Also the high risk for driving. Higher when it's during twilight hours and night. Sometimes we need to step back and think of how the other half lives and maybe we could refrain from the negative feedback. Let's not kid ourselves here. Uber is the cheaper alternative mode of transportation. Otherwise, we'd still be hailing down a cabbie. Uber didn't make it cheaper for riders while making drivers rich.


Actually I more often receive 50% of the total fare paid by pax. Sometimes LESS THAN 50%. So, 60-70% would be amazing. :/


----------



## Julescase

stephan said:


> Uber lower the fees from $3 /miles to $1.29/ mile ,so I guess you have to tip a dollar or two ( if you afford it off course ) .an other reason could someone's stick you with 1 stars because they thought you did gave him one star . Take it easy and do not take it personally , many timed some pax told me man you funny nice .... I will give you 5 stars, my answer was all the time tip me or give 5$ and stick me with one star who cares :0 ) and I'm driving for 2 years just part time after prices dropped so low .I pick up any pax high or low rating won't say you are nice or not .


Where do you drive? I get .65 cents per mile and .11 cents per minute. Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Nick781 said:


> You are right BUT you should still tip. If you tip a waitress, server, pizza delivery guy you SHOULD TIP YOUR DRIVER. They are using THEIR VEHICLES which they have to put gas and fix issues which costs more for the driver.


Historically tips come from supplementing what is known to be low pay for the work (service) done.

At least in the food industry. E.g. The minimum wage for waiter/ess is $2 something and that's legal because tips should make up the difference to $7 something but if it doesn't for whatever reason, then the owners make up the difference so hourly they still get paid $7 something.

That said, there's potential to earn more.

Uber rates used to be high enough that "tip is included/unnecessary", but this is when a 1.5 surge would cost me $100 to go less then 4 miles.

These days the rates are so low I would say it's the same concept. People should understand they're not paying their drivers enough (imho).

It's funny because the other day there was a couple (seniors) visiting from London and they probably rented an airbnb because their destination was residential. It wasn't the best neighborhood imho and even though it was super close, the muni wouldn't be the best option at that time of the night + no taxis to hail = me ordering an Uber for them. They wanted to give me money (I paid for the trip) but I said I wouldn't accept it...they can tip the driver (the male had a handful of 5s). The female replied, I thought you didn't have to tip with Uber. Lol.

Yeah, I tipped the driver in the end just in case.

If uber had rides back to back for y'all, at the rates, I would say, it's not so so bad if they didn't make you drive far for those fares (dead time and miles) because even a five minute ride for a few bucks, back to back, with again little to no dead time/miles, you can get $20-30 a hour easily. The problem is there's dead miles, dead time and not consistency in the amount of rides you can pick up... customers don't understand that, and they still pay way more then the drivers earn. Uber really should raise the rates for drivers. Sadly, they have a larger overhead...and so the padded fare they pocket, pays for that.


----------



## Rahlo

Bye


----------



## sarrajo888

I do the same as a rider. I never make the driver wait, I type in my address and not use the pin since it is never accurate, I don't smoke or eat in the car etc etc. I would say I am the perfect passenger. I ALWAYS check my rating before and after a ride. If my average rating goes down I give that driver a 1 star. If my rating goes up I give the driver 5 stars and a tip.


----------



## A T

sarrajo888 said:


> I do the same as a rider. I never make the driver wait, I type in my address and not use the pin since it is never accurate, I don't smoke or eat in the car etc etc. I would say I am the perfect passenger. I ALWAYS check my rating before and after a ride. If my average rating goes down I give that driver a 1 star. If my rating goes up I give the driver 5 stars and a tip.


You know we can wait to rerate you unless of course you tip then we wont rerate you. Money talks.


----------



## sarrajo888

A T said:


> You know we can wait to rerate you unless of course you tip then we wont rerate you. Money talks.


the thing is lots of people don't take that many uber rides so I guarantee you that they could figure out which driver rerated them. At the end of the day its best for drivers to just give out 5 stars because riders are catching on and giving out 1 stars like candy. I used to only give 4 stars to the driver if I was VERY unsatisfied but now it's a 1 star if I get dinged for no reason. Sometimes I don't rate and tip them right away after a ride and that is what gets me annoyed. Just bc I didn't tip right away does not mean I won't tip once I get around to rating the ride. If you are going to give me a bad rating without waiting then a 1 star for that driver. It's a vicious cycle of resentment on both sides.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

sarrajo888 said:


> I do the same as a rider. I never make the driver wait, I type in my address and not use the pin since it is never accurate, I don't smoke or eat in the car etc etc. I would say I am the perfect passenger. I ALWAYS check my rating before and after a ride. If my average rating goes down I give that driver a 1 star. If my rating goes up I give the driver 5 stars and a tip.


Hello Sarrajo,

I am a driver in Denver. I have been watching this threat for awhile. It seems to me that the "rating wars" are a bit childish and often times down tight meanhearted?

The rating system was designed to be a positive and reliable means to determine how well a person is performing their duties. The star rating system has been used for decades and it works....... Unless of course it is abused.

The star system implemented by Uber was in no form or fashion tied to tipping. Tipping was not even allowed when Uber instituted the star system. Yet riders are being pressured into tipping to ensure a good rating. That is wrong.

In the same vein, riders are retaliating against drivers that give them low ratings. Even though the driver may have provided quality, safety and performed his/her duties properly. Ridiculous.

After completing 3536 trips, I can assure you that ALL riders have their bad days, just as drivers do.

Think about it. There is no winner in this childish game.

Rides that play this game are going to end up with such a low rating that nobody will pick them up and/or eventually be deactivated.

Drivers are in the same boat. Low ratings that might also end up in a deactivation. But drivers can recover more quickly than riders.

I maintain an average of 4.98. I give all riders 5 stars unless they are completely out if control or violate a law. I have given three 1 star ratings out of 3500 plus trips. I do not use 2,3 or 4 stars. And as my rating shows, in return for being nice to my riders, I receive good ratings. Problem solved.

It appears to me that there are a number of riders and drivers that are not mature enough to be given the right to use the rating system. Again, ridiculous considering we are all adults.

The moral to the story is..........you be nice....I be nice and everyone is happy and we have fun.

Drive & ride safe....


----------



## sarrajo888

I used to be very nice and give every driver 5 stars. I do resent that drivers are quick give me a low rating bc I don't rate right away and tip right away. At the end of the day I can either complain to uber about it and get my rating reset or just open up a new account. I think its the drivers who suffer more from this ratings war. Drivers should not be resenting the riders for tips or what not. Guess what? when uber first launched they only took 10% from drivers. Uber drivers who were early adopters were making really good money. And riders were happy to pay the uber x fare and not worry about getting their ratings dinged over tips. Drivers should be blaming uber for their greed.


----------



## A T

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Hello Sarrajo,
> 
> I am a driver in Denver. I have been watching this threat for awhile. It seems to me that the "rating wars" are a bit childish and often times down tight meanhearted?
> 
> The rating system was designed to be a positive and reliable means to determine how well a person is performing their duties. The star rating system has been used for decades and it works....... Unless of course it is abused.
> 
> The star system implemented by Uber was in no form or fashion tied to tipping. Tipping was not even allowed when Uber instituted the star system. Yet riders are being pressured into tipping to ensure a good rating. That is wrong.
> 
> In the same vein, riders are retaliating against drivers that give them low ratings. Even though the driver may have provided quality, safety and performed his/her duties properly. Ridiculous.
> 
> After completing 3536 trips, I can assure you that ALL riders have their bad days, just as drivers do.
> 
> Think about it. There is no winner in this childish game.
> 
> Rides that play this game are going to end up with such a low rating that nobody will pick them up and/or eventually be deactivated.
> 
> Drivers are in the same boat. Low ratings that might also end up in a deactivation. But drivers can recover more quickly than riders.
> 
> I maintain an average of 4.98. I give all riders 5 stars unless they are completely out if control or violate a law. I have given three 1 star ratings out of 3500 plus trips. I do not use 2,3 or 4 stars. And as my rating shows, in return for being nice to my riders, I receive good ratings. Problem solved.
> 
> It appears to me that there are a number of riders and drivers that are not mature enough to be given the right to use the rating system. Again, ridiculous considering we are all adults.
> 
> The moral to the story is..........you be nice....I be nice and everyone is happy and we have fun.
> 
> Drive & ride safe....


The Rating system isn't good for all markets, period.

Im not going to beat a deadhorse but bottom line ubers rating system will ultimately speed up ubers undoing.



sarrajo888 said:


> I used to be very nice and give every driver 5 stars. I do resent that drivers are quick give me a low rating bc I don't rate right away and tip right away. At the end of the day I can either complain to uber about it and get my rating reset or just open up a new account. I think its the drivers who suffer more from this ratings war. Drivers should not be resenting the riders for tips or what not. Guess what? when uber first launched they only took 10% from drivers. Uber drivers who were early adopters were making really good money. And riders were happy to pay the uber x fare and not worry about getting their ratings dinged over tips. Drivers should be blaming uber for their greed.


I will rate a pax a 5 right off the bat, tip or no tip. Long trip short trip doesn't matter to me. Its up to you the pax to keep it that way.

Don't slam my doors, don't be a backseat driver, don't eat in my car are some of the basic rules I have. Nothing unreasonable.


----------



## Johnny Driver

sarrajo888 said:


> I used to be very nice and give every driver 5 stars. I do resent that drivers are quick give me a low rating bc I don't rate right away and tip right away. At the end of the day I can either complain to uber about it and get my rating reset or just open up a new account. I think its the drivers who suffer more from this ratings war. Drivers should not be resenting the riders for tips or what not. Guess what? when uber first launched they only took 10% from drivers. Uber drivers who were early adopters were making really good money. And riders were happy to pay the uber x fare and not worry about getting their ratings dinged over tips. Drivers should be blaming uber for their greed.


In certain markets and cities and especially at off times it is the riders in my town that suffer from giving drivers low ratings for no reason. I drive 11pm-5am. In my town I am sometimes the only driver out here. Late at night I am picky about picking up pax in high risk areas and or with bad ratings. Also I see up to 1/2 of the same pax late at night as repeat riders. If I suspect a rider of giving me even a 4 star rating I will not pick them up again. And sometimes it's very obvious. I picked up the same guy at the same time getting off work at 3am. Right after I drop him off I have gotten a 4 star 3 times in a row. I no longer pick him up although I see the ping for him at the same time 3 am and at the same approximate spot. He will have to find a new way home.

Some people are grumpy, very silent or curt with statements or questions and soon after dropping them off I get a 4 or even a 3. That is the last time for them also. I have a list of names and pick up/drop off locations of 10 pax right now that I no longer will give rides. 2 of those 10 got belated 1's for their bad behavior and the 3 time offender mentioned above is not one of them. Misbehaving drunks usually get a pass from me as long as I don't suspect a bad rating from them or they don't abuse or touch me or my car. I had some drunks put their hands on me playing jokes but that will be their last ride but no bad rating (they already had a 4.74). I won't pick up anyone with less than a 4.70 and after 2am I won't pick up lower than a 4.85. Some of my best pax have a 4.75-4.80 and for the life of me I can't figure out how they got that low of a rating.

Because of this scrutiny of my pax my cancellation rate can be as high as 30% and my acceptance rate as high as 50%. And I get those nasty reminders from uber that states You are online but not accepting trips! I only give 5 stars or 1 star. But the 1 star is always 2 weeks after the trip and I know they were given to the pax because I saw their ratings drop the next time I accepted their ping and quickly cancelled them. I am not malicious but I also want other drivers to know about the very bad pax by giving them a 1 star. I have only given out 2 of the 1 star ratings but I am only part time 25 hours a week.


----------



## sarrajo888

Johnny Driver said:


> In certain markets and cities and especially at off times it is the riders in my town that suffer from giving drivers low ratings for no reason. I drive 11pm-5am. In my town I am sometimes the only driver out here. Late at night I am picky about picking up pax in high risk areas and or with bad ratings. Also I see up to 1/2 of the same pax late at night as repeat riders. If I suspect a rider of giving me even a 4 star rating I will not pick them up again. And sometimes it's very obvious. I picked up the same guy at the same time getting off work at 3am. Right after I drop him off I have gotten a 4 star 3 times in a row. I no longer pick him up although I see the ping for him at the same time 3 am and at the same approximate spot. He will have to find a new way home.
> 
> Some people are grumpy, very silent or curt with statements or questions and soon after dropping them off I get a 4 or even a 3. That is the last time for them also. I have a list of names and pick up/drop off locations of 10 pax right now that I no longer will give rides. 2 of those 10 got belated 1's for their bad behavior and the 3 time offender mentioned above is not one of them. Misbehaving drunks usually get a pass from me as long as I don't suspect a bad rating from them or they don't abuse or touch me or my car. I had some drunks put their hands on me playing jokes but that will be their last ride but no bad rating (they already had a 4.74). I won't pick up anyone with less than a 4.70 and after 2am I won't pick up lower than a 4.85. Some of my best pax have a 4.75-4.80 and for the life of me I can't figure out how they got that low of a rating.
> 
> Because of this scrutiny of my pax my cancellation rate can be as high as 30% and my acceptance rate as high as 50%. And I get those nasty reminders from uber that states You are online but not accepting trips! I only give 5 stars or 1 star. But the 1 star is always 2 weeks after the trip and I know they were given to the pax because I saw their ratings drop the next time I accepted their ping and quickly cancelled them. I am not malicious but I also want other drivers to know about the very bad pax by giving them a 1 star. I have only given out 2 of the 1 star ratings but I am only part time 25 hours a week.


Drivers should also be aware that some pax with high ratings have high ratings because they rarely use uber. So your system is somewhat flawed there. Also I would gladly wait for another driver to pick me up rather than to have the same driver I rated less than 5 so it's really a win for both driver and rider. I honestly never had any issues getting anyone to pick up my request but if that ever happened I would probably just take a taxi cab.

My favorite kind of driver is the one who has the radio on and keep to themselves. I have met some great drivers but I hate having to be "on" all the time when I take a ride and I'm sure the drivers feel the same way too.

My point is that this ratings war hurts the drivers the most. I understand all the gripes and complaints drivers have and 99.9% of the time I totally agree BUT this whole low ratings bullshit on riders is only hurting the drivers. There was a unwritten rule that riders should ALWAYS give drivers a 5 star rating unless something went horribly wrong. This rule I always respected because I know that they can't drive for uber if their ratings go below a 4.6. Drivers BROKE that unwritten rule by being assholes about rating the riders. Don't blame the riders because UBER is CHEAP!


----------



## Johnny Driver

sarrajo888 said:


> My favorite kind of driver is the one who has the radio on and keep to themselves. I have met some great drivers but I hate having to be "on" all the time when I take a ride and I'm sure the drivers feel the same way too.


Good advice.



sarrajo888 said:


> My point is that this ratings war hurts the drivers the most.


Not late night in my smallish town.



sarrajo888 said:


> There was a unwritten rule that riders should ALWAYS give drivers a 5 star rating unless something went horribly wrong.


As I said above I also do this for all my Pax. And I have only downgraded 2 pax so far to a 1 because of very bad behavior but I also stop picking up pax that leave less than 5 stars.


----------



## pomegranite112

Londoner2017 said:


> Yep, the answers above jus confirmed what I knew already.. You're all bitter and resentful that you drive for Uber and are taking it out on the customers!!! Haha!! No wonder y'all ended up where you did.. See ya... Wouldn't wanna be ya!!!


What? Bitter and resentful that we drive for uber? Ended up where we did? I make 650 a week with uber and 950 with my day job. I also have another side hustle in the making that will make me about 70k a year. How much do you make if you can barely afford 250 every 2 months? I can save 1k a week and you feel sorry for us? It's about fairness. Uber isn't fair to us so we are angry about it but not all of us are in a crappy situation. We just like the flexibility that uber provides but they screw us over so we get angry and sometimes take it on the customer although I've never given a passenger a 1 star due to them not tipping me. I have given a 1 star when the passenger felt like they were superior than me and they spoke to me in a condescending manner like the way you are so maybe you're not the perfect passenger that you claim you are?


----------



## steveK2016

Monkchoi said:


> if I am treated like a servant


Technically, arent you a *serv*ant performing a paid *serv*ice?


----------



## george manousaridis

sarrajo888 said:


> I used to be very nice and give every driver 5 stars. I do resent that drivers are quick give me a low rating bc I don't rate right away and tip right away. At the end of the day I can either complain to uber about it and get my rating reset or just open up a new account. I think its the drivers who suffer more from this ratings war. Drivers should not be resenting the riders for tips or what not. Guess what? when uber first launched they only took 10% from drivers. Uber drivers who were early adopters were making really good money. And riders were happy to pay the uber x fare and not worry about getting their ratings dinged over tips. Drivers should be blaming uber for their greed.


Spot on



steveK2016 said:


> Technically, arent you a *serv*ant performing a paid *serv*ice?


Driving for charity


----------



## Monkchoi

steveK2016 said:


> Technically, arent you a *serv*ant performing a paid *serv*ice?


You can't take it out of context and follow it up with a response like that. Like a servant does not mean it is a servant. So the choice phrase is to evoke a conversation and make a point. Next time I'll be more careful with my words so the subject matter won't be digress by grammatical errors. Otherwise, we'd be going back and forth over frivolous issues.


----------



## joebo1963

Uberfunitis said:


> I do the same thing with regards to returning one star ratings if my rating goes down.


Please take a walk toward SE DC.......sometime after midnight.....I don't think we'll see you again....


----------



## gizmotheboss

Get real a passenger gets a ride for next to free you the driver is paying about 1/3 the cost after car expenses. I believe a person deserves a one star rating if he doesn't tip.


----------



## pomegranite112

Tipping your uber drivers not part of the norm in our society but usually when i get it, i get it in 10s an 20s. Just picture a world where everyones tipping a 5 or 10 for every ride. Id never get a real job


----------



## Londoner2017

I'm back guys!!! Just to say "what goes around comes around"... Uber has been banned in London, TFL has revoked your license from 30th September... This is what happens when you mistreat customers!!! Adios!!! Au revoir!!! Auf Wiedersehen!!!!


----------



## george manousaridis

Londoner2017 said:


> I'm back guys!!! Just to say "what goes around comes around"... Uber has been banned in London, TFL has revoked your license from 30th September... This is what happens when you mistreat customers!!! Adios!!! Au revoir!!! Auf Wiedersehen!!!!


Not in Australia


----------



## A T

Londoner2017 said:


> I'm back guys!!! Just to say "what goes around comes around"... Uber has been banned in London, TFL has revoked your license from 30th September... This is what happens when you mistreat customers!!! Adios!!! Au revoir!!! Auf Wiedersehen!!!!


The troll is back guys!


----------



## Laino

Londoner2017 said:


> I'm back guys!!! Just to say "what goes around comes around"... Uber has been banned in London, TFL has revoked your license from 30th September... This is what happens when you mistreat customers!!! Adios!!! Au revoir!!! Auf Wiedersehen!!!!


And now you will call a black cab or another private hire company. They will charge you a lot more and you won't be able to rate anymore. What do you think because uber is gone all the drivers will stop working. Same thing different company. Ah yes! When you want to complain you have to do it in writing and prove it. Good luck sucker!


----------



## Monkchoi

Unfortunately 


Londoner2017 said:


> I'm back guys!!! Just to say "what goes around comes around"... Uber has been banned in London, TFL has revoked your license from 30th September... This is what happens when you mistreat customers!!! Adios!!! Au revoir!!! Auf Wiedersehen!!!!


,Don't celebrate yet. Uber will still be operating in London during the appeal process.


----------



## george manousaridis

pomegranite112 said:


> What? Bitter and resentful that we drive for uber? Ended up where we did? I make 650 a week with uber and 950 with my day job. I also have another side hustle in the making that will make me about 70k a year. How much do you make if you can barely afford 250 every 2 months? I can save 1k a week and you feel sorry for us? It's about fairness. Uber isn't fair to us so we are angry about it but not all of us are in a crappy situation. We just like the flexibility that uber provides but they screw us over so we get angry and sometimes take it on the customer although I've never given a passenger a 1 star due to them not tipping me. I have given a 1 star when the passenger felt like they were superior than me and they spoke to me in a condescending manner like the way you are so maybe you're not the perfect passenger that you claim you are?


You doink ok then.One question for you,you pay correct tax as a second job for Uber?if you dont then seek advice.


----------



## PrestonT

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


I don't downrate non-tippers.

However, anyone who depends on Uber for transportation should avoid the folly of trading one star ratings with drivers. You aren't retaliating. Your 1 star dilutes your pool of what, 25, 30 rides? The one star you give the driver only dilutes a pool of the last 500 rated rides. Riders will lose this battle as their rating goes so low that you'll find it more difficult to get picked up, particularly by a good driver. Anyway, after Sept 30, you won't have Uber to kick around anymore anyway.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


Why do you care? Does it hurt your feelings when you receive a bad rating because your too cheap to tip? Your not the one who is at risk of losing anything at all. So, I say again, why do you care? Butthurt much?


----------



## mystic love

Curious, can pax go back weeks later and down rate their ratings if they see their ratings changed?


----------



## Uberfunitis

mystic love said:


> Curious, can pax go back weeks later and down rate their ratings if they see their ratings changed?


absolutely yes, a passenger can.


----------



## mystic love

Uberfunitis said:


> absolutely yes, a passenger can.


Thanks...I gave a pax 5*...they gave me 3* after they left.

They are not happy cuz i told them "please wear your seatbelt, don't want you to get tickets". I go back and gave them 3*...then decided to go and changed it again to 1* cuz i realized that if they don't appreciate my concerned for them...and gave me my first 3*, they deserved that 1*


----------



## Saltyoldman

Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


Ever think


Londoner2017 said:


> Hello Uber drivers, especially those who drive in West and Central London
> I'm normally a really active person who walks everywhere, but just recently (June) I had an accident and broke my foot and ankle.. This means I have had to rely on Uber to get places when I would normally just hop on the bus or tube.. I hate having to use Uber namely because it's costing me a fortune, I estimate in the past 2 months I've spent about £250 on Uber, and also because I don't like feeling like a cripple who has to rely on a Uber to get me from A to B when I'm normally so independent... Something that I have noticed is that my rating has gone down from 5 to 4.69... I questioned why as I'm a pretty decent customer, I'm polite, I don't drink/eat/smoke in the car, I don't slam the door, Don't question the route and I always say thank you to the driver at the end of the journey.. I do open the window slightly though, as I will get car sick if I sit in a car with no fresh air... Upon further investigations, namely from browsing this forum, it has come to my attention that Uber drivers will automatically give a customer 1 star if they don't leave a tip and this explains my low rating as i never leave a tip unless service has been outstanding... I now always check my rating at the start of a journey, if it goes down at the end of my journey and not up I WILL RETALIATE AND LEAVE THE DRIVER 1 STAR TOO, AS WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND, AND IF YOU DISH OUT 1 STAR YOU SHOULD SUCK IT UP AND TAKE A 1 STAR IN RETURN... There are some awful customers out there who deserve 1 star, those that are rude, those that are drunk, those that eat or smoke, those that hassle the driver, etc 1 star should be given to them accordingly.. Sabotaging a good riders rating because they don't leave a tip is an abuse of the system and Karma will send you a customer who vomits/shits/pisses in your car to teach you a lesson!!!! I'm having my plaster removed tomorrow so I will no longer need Uber and will delete my account.. Goodbye Uber, it's been real... I think some of you need to contemplate your life choices and ask yourself why you treat someone who puts food on your table in this way.. it seems some of you are resentful and bitter and projecting your bad choices in life onto your paying customers...


That kind of attitude got you such a low rating. Dive deep in your lake, find yourself


----------

